# lab services in physician office



## olgunchik (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi all,
Trying to understand how lab services work.
Let say pt came to the office with sore throat on 12/10.
Bacterial culture was taken (87070). On 12/12 result was positive.
When do we bill 87070 on 12/10 or 12/12. I am totaly confused.  
Thanks a lot.


----------



## mkj2486 (Dec 17, 2008)

I was told to use the date the specimen was taken not the date of the result.


----------



## LOVE2CODE (Dec 17, 2008)

12/10 is the date to use (date of service)...


----------

